# Rigoletto



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well not the opera 
PP 05
RIGOLETTO
3 B C (FL) Biondetti - Elizabits
Lady Bug Racing----
NL 120
George Leonard, III<----trainer
20/1 ,Fernando De La Cruz<---jock
60-1
finished 4th at TAMPA BAY DOWNS... RACE 6


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> well not the opera
> PP 05
> RIGOLETTO
> 3 B C (FL) Biondetti - Elizabits
> ...


Is this a race horse?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

yes did not finish well was like big odds


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

ldiat said:


> yes did not finish well was like big odds


Did it get the sack?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Did it get the sack?


Ended up at the butchers .


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Ended up at the butchers .


not yet!! (meanie)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

_That _escalated quickly...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> _That _escalated quickly...


_Harmless_ fun .


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

the name of these race horses slay me...some are cute but to name horses after food. 4th at tampa bay downs 2day
3
PP 03
HORSERADISH <-------------------------------------
3 DK B/BR G (OH) Wilko - Thumpers Flower
Bourke, W. John and Liederbach, Thomas A.
118
$15,000
W. Bourke
15/1
David Delgado
30-1 ml


----------

